# AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

*AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870*

*Ungewöhnlich, aber cool ...*
Ich habe euch doch eine optische Überraschung versprochen. Seht euch mal meine HD4870 von Sapphire an und sagt mir, was ihr daran ungewöhnlich findet.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ihr seht richtig! Sapphire hat mich mit einer HD4870 mit blauem PCB beglückt. Mit dem ATi-roten Referenzkühler ergibt das zugegeben, einen seltsamen Anblick, aber mit dem Accelero Twin-Turbo müsste das verdammt geil aussehen ...

*Ausgepackt: Impressionen*
Die Verpackung des Twin-Turbo sieht von außen schlicht aus. Öffnet man sie, merkt man aber schnell, dass alles nötige Zubehör vorhanden ist. Von außen ist zumindest der Kühler schon mal in seiner vollen Größe zu bestaunen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Montage* *(Teil 1)*
Bei der HD4870 muss man zunächst alle Schrauben herausdrehen, was niemanden vor ein Problem stellen sollte und danach kommt der Referenzkühler praktisch schon von alleine herunter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sollte man die "nackte" Platine vor sich haben ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den alten Kühler kann man einfach zu Seite legen, da er nicht mehr benötigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht es mit dem Säubern. Während man die GPU selbst am besten mit einem Taschentuch von der alten Wärmeleitpaste befreit, muss man die Speicherchips mit einem handelsüblichen Radiergummi entfetten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_(Fortsetzung im nächsten Posting!)_​ 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

*Die Montage (Teil 2)
*Jetzt müssen wir die Speicher- und SpaWa-Kühler anbringen. Dazu holen wir diese aus der Verpackung und entfernen vorsichtig _(mit dem Fingernagel)_ die Klebestreifen. Die Kühler werden dann einfach auf die entsprechenden Teile draufgedrückt und kleben von selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Auf diesem Bild beweist der Blitz der Kamera, wie sauber die GPU jetzt ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die berühmt-berüchtige rote Platte*
Ich sage es kurz: Nein, sie muss NICHT wieder drauf. Ihr werdet nachher selbst in den Temperaturtests sehen, dass die Speicher- und SpaWa-Kühler von Artic-Cooling völlig ausreichend sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend geht es darum, den eigentlichen Kühler _(Twin-Turbo)_ auf die HD4870 zu montieren. Dazu legen wir den Kühler so auf den Tisch/Boden, dass die Lüfter nach unten zeigen und pressen die Graka vorsichtig darauf _(GPU muss natürlich nach unten zeigen)_. Wärmeleitpaste befindet sich bereits auf dem Kühler und muss nicht neu aufgebracht werden. Jetzt legen wir die Unterlagsscheiben auf die Löcher und stecken die beigelegten Schrauben hinein. Festziehen und fertig. _(Bilder, wo der ganze Vorgang zu sehen ist, findet man auf dem, beim Kühler beigelegten, Zettel)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Die Unterlagsscheiben sind auf meinem Bild in rot zu sehen. Alle Schrauben sind festgezogen.

Nun muss man nur noch die HD4870 samt montiertem Twin-Turbo umdrehen und den Lüfterstecker anstecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin-Turbo passt das blaue PCB meiner Meinung nach perfekt. Mit dem Kühler sieht die Graka mit ihrem ungewöhnlichen PCB verdammt geil aus ...

Eine Beschreibung, wie man die Graka wieder in den PC einbaut, spare ich mir an dieser Stelle, da wir uns immerhin in einem Extreme-Forum befinden.  

*Die Kühlleistungstests* _(alle folgenden Bilder wurden bei pctflux.net hochgeladen, damit ihr beim Draufklicken die volle Größe seht und somit die GPU-Z Werte lesen könnt)_
Die Lüfterdrehzahl habe ich gleich nach dem Einbau manuell auf 100 % gestellt._ (> How To)_
Damit ist der Lüfter, selbst, wenn er sich in der Nähe des Ohrs befindet, fast unhörbar leise. *Als nächstes folgen die Tests ohne Graka-OC ...*

Zu 100 % ausgelastet wurde die Graka mit dem Stability-Test des bekannten FurMarks. Die SpaWas erreichen dabei Temperaturen um die 110°, während die GPU bei äußerst angenehmen 56° -57° bleibt. Die SpaWa-Temperatur mag jetzt etwas beunruhigend klingen, aber, das ist sie nicht. Sobald die Temperatur die 114° Marke erreicht hat, bleibt sie dort praktisch stehen und wird selbst nach mehreren Minuten FurMark nicht höher. Da sich die HD4870 auch nicht abschaltet und munter weiter läuft, sage ich: Ok 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Sobald man den FurMark beendet, sinken die Temperaturen der SpaWas innerhalb von 4 Sekunden auf 80°, was ich als sehr gut bezeichnen würde. Nach diesen 4 Sekunden sinkt die Temperatur logischerweise noch weiter, bis sie sich irgendwann wieder zwischen 55° und 60° einpendelt.

Unter Windows _(also fast durchgehend 0 % - 1 % GPU-Auslastung)_ bleiben sämtliche Komponenten der Graka natürlich deutlich kühler ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45° GPU-Temperatur sind meiner Meinung nach ein Spitzenwert und auch die SpaWas sind mit ~ 55° absolut kühl. So soll es sein.  

*Tests mit OC 
*Dank dem neuen Kühler lässt sich meine HD4870 jetzt stabil und bildfehlerfrei auf 830/1030 MHz OCn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Windows sind die Temps mit OC praktisch identisch zu jenen, ohne OC, da sich die GPU ja bekanntlich von selbst auf 500 MHz runtertaktet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt wird es interessant. Der Kühler muss jetzt beweisen, ob er auch in der Lage ist, die HD4870 mit OC im FurMark auf sinnvollen Temperaturen zu halten ...

Mit OC werden die SpaWas innerhlab weniger Minuten bis zu 130° heiß, allerdings schaltet sich die Graka damit immer noch nicht ab. Obwohl diese Temperatur jetzt durchaus schon bedenklich ist, scheint die Notabschaltung der HD4870 noch ein gutes Stück darüber zu liegen und welches Programm, außer dem FurMark, lastet die HD4870 im Alltag schon durchgehend zu 100 % aus? Nicht einmal Crysis schafft das durchgehend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU selbst überschreitet die 60° Marke auch mit OC nicht und bleibt damit um ca. 25° kühler, als noch mit dem Referenzkühler. In diesem Punkt verdient sich der Twin-Turbo ein weiteres Mal die Note: Sehr Gut  

*Meine Eindrücke* *und Fazit*
Die Montage geht leicht von der Hand und ist in wenigen Minuten erledigt. In Kombination mit dem blauen PCB sieht der Kühler auch auf der HD4870 für meinen Geschmack verdammt gut aus. Die Kühlleistung ist in Bezug auf die GPU durchgehend sehr gut, nur die SpaWas verlassen, zumindest mit OC, den grünen Bereich. Lange sollte man den FurMark mit OC nicht laufen lassen. Wird die Graka nicht über lange Zweit hinweg zu 100 % ausgelastet, machen die Temps der SpaWas auch mit OC keine Probleme. Die Verarbeitung des Twin-Turbo sieht bei genauerem Hinschauen deutlich besser aus, als es noch der erste Blick vermuten lässt. Auch die Lautstärke muss man einfach loben. Selbst mit FanSpeed 100 % ist der Lüfter so gut, wie unhörbar.
Mein Fazit: Ein gelungener Kühler, der sich unter Vollast der Graka _(@ OC)_ lediglich etwas schwer damit tut, die SpaWas im grünen Bereich zu halten.

*Ich gebe dem Artic-Cooling Accelero Twin-Turbo damit 8 von 10 Punkten* 

_Feedback und konstruktive Kritik sind, wie immer, erwünscht. _

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Juppie


----------



## Malkav85 (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hab nen Twin turbo auf ner HD3780...sehr leise das Ding und super Kühlleistung


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ok... eine gute Idee das hier mal zu posten!
Ist der TwinTurbo eigentlich laut?


----------



## Malkav85 (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

siehe meinen Post oben ^^ 

Nein, er ist angenehm. Zwar könnte es für Silent-Verrückte durchaus zu laut sein, aber immerhin gibt es die Möglichkeit die Lüfter über den mitgelieferten Adapter an eine LüSt anzuschließen.


----------



## Medina (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Bin ja ma gespannt was das Teil leisten kann


----------



## Fransen (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Medina schrieb:


> Bin ja ma gespannt was das Teil leisten kann



Ich ebenso.

Und eine 4870 mit blauen PCB, hab ich auch noch net gesehen.

*Edit* 
Das im ersten Satz soll glaube ich "*cool*" heißen; oder.


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Fransen schrieb:


> Und eine 4870 mit blauen PCB, hab ich auch noch net gesehen.


Ging mir vorher auch so ... 


Fransen schrieb:


> *Edit*
> Das im ersten Satz soll glaube ich "*cool*" heißen; oder.


Natürlich. Danke für den Hinweis.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Gute Anleitung


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gute Anleitung



Danke. Ich hoffe, dass uns "Erfahrenen" das ein paar "Wie-montiere-ich-den-Kühler-X-auf-die-Graka-Y?" - Threads erspart ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Mh, was mir auffällt, deine HD4870 hat ja ein blaues PBC und kein rotes.

Der Umbau ist gut, aber der Kühler ist einfach total hässlich. Das ganze Plastikgekrussel....  Da pack ich lieber so zwei Lüfter auf nen Accelero.


Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hoffe, dass uns "Erfahrenen" das ein paar "Wie-montiere-ich-den-Kühler-X-auf-die-Graka-Y?" - Threads erspart ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
*lach* dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang ^^


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



xTc schrieb:


> Mh, was mir auffällt, deine HD4870 hat ja ein blaues PBC und kein rotes.


Nachdem ich es dazugeschrieben habe und man es auch auf den Bildern sieht, wird es schon so sein ...  


xTc schrieb:


> Der Umbau ist gut


Danke.


xTc schrieb:


> aber der Kühler ist einfach total hässlich. Das ganze Plastikgekrussel....


Wieder ein Beweis, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Ich finde die Graka samt Twin-Turbo einfach nur verdammt geil. Ich habe noch keinen schönerern Kühler für die HD4870 gesehen.


xTc schrieb:


> Da pack ich lieber so zwei Lüfter auf nen Accelero.


Genau das gefällt mir wieder nicht. Ich finde den normalen Accelero S1 einfach verdammt hässlich, außerdem steht mir der zuweit über das PCB hinaus ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Murdoc1312 (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

so dann werde ich mich mal auch zu wort melden und muss sagen,das hast du echt gut gemacht.bwdanke mich für die geile fotostrecke und die super anleitung,werde dann wohl die rote platte wieder abbauen, auch so supi klappt wie bei mir.hab ich dir ja gleich gesagt,oder?

echt super von dir und nochmals danke!!!

PS.:hab mir auch erstmal wärmleitkleber bestellt,und werde damit dann die Kühler wieder dranbauen,die graka sieht so kacke mit der platte aus

mfg Murdoc


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> die graka sieht so kacke mit der platte aus


Vor allem, wenn das PCB blau ist ... 

Danke für das Lob.

Waren deine Temps eigentlich mit, oder ohne die rote Platte besser?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Murdoc1312 (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

also die temps waren ohne platte besser,aber den furmark benchmark lief ohne platte nicht,aber mit und der stabilitätstest läuft auch mit der platte nicht lange.deswegen werd ich das wieder umbauen,alleine schon wegen den temps. werde auch auf den chip wo "vitec" drauf steht einen kühler drauf machen,der wird er extrem heiß,also wenn du noch einen über hast^^

PS.: bei mir wird der lüfter ab 75% drehzahl hörbar...


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> werde auch auf den chip wo "vitec" drauf steht einen kühler drauf machen,der wird er extrem heiß,also wenn du noch einen über hast^^


Danke für den Tipp. Wie du auf meinen Bildern siehst, habe ich 3 von 4 SpaWa-Kühlern verbauen können. 4 sind bei der HD4870 um einen zu viel, es sei denn, man baut ihn noch wo anders drauf ...  
Und ich werde den jetzt gleich auf diesen "vitec"-Chip draufmachen.


Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> PS.: bei mir wird der lüfter ab 75% drehzahl hörbar...


Hängt vom Gehör ab, wie empfindlich man ist.  

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## v3rtex (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Also der Vitec Chip kommt auch mit einem Luftstrom ohne Kühler aus, was die rote Kühlplatte auch zeigt.

Laut Datenblatt beträgt die Betriebstemperatur bis zu 125°C, 
Mit Kühler ist aber immer besser 


Ich persönlich bin mir jetzt noch unsicherer ob AC Twin Turbo, S1 Rev2 mit 120mm Lüfter oder den HR03 mit HR09 und Lüfter


----------



## Murdoc1312 (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

freue mich schon wenn mein wärmeleitkelber kommt,mal gucken wieviel Grad man damit noch rausholen kann,hab sogar noch ein paar Zalman RAM-Kühler rumliegen
@boss3D
glaube die kühler würden perfekt zu deiner graka passen (da blau)

@v3rtex
da kann ich dir leider net wirklich helfen,weiß nur das die HR03+HR09 recht teuer ist und der TT dieser kombi preis/leistungsmäßig doch überlegen ist,wird ich sagen

mfg Murdoc


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

_@ v3rtex
Wie dir "Murdoc1312" schonsagte, ist der Twin-Turbo zumindest vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis jeder anderen Kühllösung überlegen._

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass der HR03 + HR09 in Kombi mit einem 120er minimal besser kühlt, aber der Preis ist _(inkl. Versand)_ auch mehr, als doppelt so hoch. Und ob die GPU unter Vollast jetzt 60°, oder 55° heiß wird ist mir sowas von egal ... 

So, ich montiere jetzt mal den vierten Kühlkörper auf den "Vitec"-Chip. Danach werde ich mal mit Crysis testen.

*Gäbe es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit, die SpaWas anders/besser zu kühlen und trotzdem den Twin-Turbo zu verwenden?* Wäre vor allem für Leute, die auf der Suche nach einem Alternativkühler sind, gut zu wissen. Immerhin kühlt der Twin-Turbo die GPU perfekt, wenn man da noch was für die SpaWas fände ...  

*[Edit]*
Es geht sich von der Höhe her garnicht aus, dass man den 4ten Kühlkörper auf den "Vitec"-Chip montiert. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Joker (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Sehr schöner Umbau und toole Temperaturen, aber wie bekommt man denn die VDDC-Temps in GPU-z angezeigt? Bei meiner 4850 werden die VDDC-Temps nicht angezeigt oder hat die keine Sensoren dafür??


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Joker schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Umbau und toole Temperaturen, aber wie bekommt man denn die VDDC-Temps in GPU-z angezeigt? Bei meiner 4850 werden die VDDC-Temps nicht angezeigt oder hat die keine Sensoren dafür??


Benutzt du die aktuellste Version von GPU-Z?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Joker (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

ja. hab ich eben runtergeladen, wo ich den Screen gesehen hab, aber leider keine VDDC-Temps.


----------



## boss3D (26. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Joker schrieb:


> ja. hab ich eben runtergeladen, wo ich den Screen gesehen hab, aber leider keine VDDC-Temps.


Dann vermute ich auch, dass, wie du schon sagtest, die HD4850 über keine Sensoren dafür verfügt. Frag einfach jemanden im Forum, der eine HD4850 hat, ob bei ihm Temperaturwerte für die SpaWas angezeigt werden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Murdoc1312 (27. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Es geht sich von der Höhe her garnicht aus, dass man den 4ten Kühlkörper auf den "Vitec"-Chip montiert. 

MfG, boss3D[/quote]

hmm...naja es geht ja auch ohne,vielleicht passt ja einer von meine zalmankühlern drauf.danke für die info

mfg Murdoc


----------



## Malkav85 (27. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich weiss nur, dass es bei GPU-Z ne "MEMIO" (oder so ähnlich) Spalte gibt, bei der auch ne Temp angezeigt wird. 
kA ob das die Temps vom VRAM sind ^^


----------



## Murdoc1312 (27. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

hab hier mal noch einen link für eine schöne alternatives als spawa-kühler

Twin Turbo auf 4870 Experiment - Forum de Luxx

mfg Murdoc


----------



## boss3D (27. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> hab hier mal noch einen link für eine schöne alternatives als spawa-kühler
> 
> Twin Turbo auf 4870 Experiment - Forum de Luxx


Sowas zum Hineinschrauben, was der sich gebaut hat, suche ich. Allerdings will ich es kaufen und mir nicht selber bauen müssen. Kennt jemand so ein Teil zum Kühlern der SpaWas?
Sollte jedenfalls nicht zu hoch sein, damit es unter den Twin-Turbo hineinpasst ...

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Fekl (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Alter Falter, 134° C auf den SpaWas....das ist hart. Meine Karte @ 825/1100 mit S1 + rote Platte und 2 120ern hat nach 10min Fur Mark gerade mal knappe 100° auf den SpaWas, bei mehr als 120° C würde ich mir aber sorgen machen?! Kranke Temps auf jeden Fall bei heutigen Grakas...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hi,

netter Test.

Ich persönlich hab nur eine 4850 mit einem S1 und 2 120mm Lüfter.

Bei GPU-Z hab ich das gfleiche Problem, es werden nur die Gpu-Temps 1, 2 und 3 angezeigt. Vor dem Umbau hatte ich so 70 Grad Idle und 85 Grad FurMark Last, jetzt hab ich 30 Grad(!) und 40 Grad unter Furmark.

Wie es mit dem Ram und den SpaWas aussieht hab ich keinen Ahnung. Auf dem Spawas ist bei derzeitig gar kein Kühler drauf^^.

Hat die 4850 wirklich keine Sensoren für die Ram und Spawas??

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Fifadoc (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

mit welcher kombi aus GPU-Z und Treibern hast du die Werte gemessen.
ich hab auch GPZ-Z 0.2.7 und Catalyst 8.8, jedoch werden bei mir die VDDC Temperaturen nicht ausgelesen.


----------



## Fekl (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Also bei mir geht das problemlos mit Cat 8.8 und GPU-Z 0.2.7 Bei den 4850ern kann man die Temps aber nicht auslesen!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich hatte schon 8.7 und Gpu-Z 2.5 und 2.6; dann 8.8 und 2.7; weiter nichts.
Es werden immer nur die 3 Gpu-Temperaturen angezeigt.

Fühlen geht ja schlecht auf die nackten Spawas.

Ich bearbeite bald den alten Kühler und fräse den SpaWa kühler ab.

Dann die Wärmeleitpads des Kühler wieder drauf, 2 Schrauben und fertig!

Bis dahin hoff ich das nichts passiert...

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## y33H@ (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

*Du hast Promo* 

cYa


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich habe die rote Platte jetzt wieder draufmontiert, da mir ständig die SpaWa-Kühlkörper abgefallen sind ...

Die SpaWas werden mit der Platte im Furmark "nur" 90° - 100° heiß, dafür wird der VRAM unter Vollast um 10° heißer _(VRAM 60° - 70°)_. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es so besser ist.  

Ich sage es jetzt allgemein:
Wer ordentliche SpaWa-Kühlkörper hat, die auch halten, kann ruhig diese verwenden und sich an einem kühlen VRAM erfreuen. Wem die SpaWa-Kühlkörper abfallen, der montiert die Platte _(SpaWas bleiben kühler und VRAM wird minimal heißer)_.

Der große Vorteil des Twin-Turbo liegt eben in der hervorragenden Kühlleistung der GPU und der exzellenten Lautstärke.

Um die Kühlung der restlichen Graka-Bauteile hätte sich AC etwas besser kümmern sollen. 



y33H@ schrieb:


> *Du hast Promo*


Vielen Dank. Ist meine erste News auf der Main ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich werfe aber mal gleich noch Kritik in den Raum  Erstens - Kühler, nicht Lüfter^^ Zweitens - bei 100% Drehzahl bezeichnest du den TT als leise? oO Jedem das Seine 

cYa


----------



## Fifadoc (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Fekl schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht das problemlos mit Cat 8.8 und GPU-Z 0.2.7 Bei den 4850ern kann man die Temps aber nicht auslesen!



hab ja auch keine 4850, sondern 4870, aber dennoch werden die SpaWa temps nicht angezeigt oO
komisch komisch...

@boss3D:
Gratz zu den news


----------



## Kone (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

so erstma muss ich sagen sehr interressanter test um hier nochmal einen vergleich zum quasi vorgänger (accelero s1) zu schaffen hab ich nochmal ein paar bench bilder von meiner hd 4850 @700mhz gpu  angehängt...

habs versucht einigermaßen gleich zu gestalten bezüglich der messgenauigkeit leider macht meine hd nur700 mhz gpu mit vielleicht geh ich später nochmal mit voltmod ran aber dafür ist sie mir momentan zu neu (vor einem monat gekauft)...

also ich betreibe wie schon gesagt den accelero s1 fasst passiv gekühlt auf der karte, das einzige was kühlt ist ein auf 5v betriebener 120mm lüfter der in die richtung des kühlers ziehlt... 
und das eigentlich nur um den wärmestau unter der karte zu vermeiden 

wie man in den bildern sehen kann macht der acclero seine arbeit mindestens genauso gut wie sein schicker nachfolger...
da ich aber nicht weiss ob der unterschied der gpu vcore bei den 48xx genauso unterschiedlich ist wie bei den 38xxx 
(3870 +0,1volt mehr auf der gpu gegenüber der 3850)
ist es vielleicht nicht ganz übertragbar...
aber trotzdem kann sich jeder noch ein weiteres bild der kühler leistung machen 

übrigens das wallpaper hab ich schon seit fast 2 wochen hat also nix mit "vergleichbarkeit" zu tun...

also hier idle temps :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und hier unter last mit Furmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also wie man sieht doch vergleichbare temps auch wenn es bei der 4870 vielleicht 0,1 volt mehr auf der gpu sein sollten

und meine message wozu 25 euro ausgeben wenn es der vorgänger genauso gut macht und nur 15 eur kostet 

naja soll jeder selbst entscheiden ...


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich weiß, es ist zwar ein wenig offtopic, allerdings hoffe ich trotzdem eine Antwort zu erhalten

Ich wollte mal gerne fragen, ob jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO gesammelt hat, da sie im Prinzip ja ein ähnliches Kühlprinzip hat wie der AC Twin-Turbo 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO

Einige Leute schreiben ja, dass diese Karte angeblich trotz Angaben des Herstellers, der behauptet sie sei leise sagen, dass die Karte laut ist und ständig die Lüfterdrehtahl wechselt, was stimmt denn nun?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand antworten könnte, oder gar einen Usertest verfassen würde 

MfG Korn86
*
*


----------



## Murdoc1312 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

also ich hab mir jetzt extra für die spwa und vram kühler wärmeleitkleber + arctic silver 5 bestellt,damit werde die ja wohl halten und vielleicht sind die temps dann auch etwas besser,werde am montag dann mal bericht erstatten^^


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Erstens - Kühler, nicht Lüfter^^


Habe es zeimal verwechselt _(und schon ausgebessert)_, oder hast du es noch öfters gefunden?


y33H@ schrieb:


> Zweitens - bei 100% Drehzahl bezeichnest du den TT als leise?


Wie du siehst ...  


y33H@ schrieb:


> oO Jedem das Seine


Genau! Für Silent-Freaks mag der Lüfter bei FanSpeed 100 % durchaus aus dem PC herauszuhören zu sein, aber in einem durchschnittlichen PC mit einem "normalen" 120er auf dem Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black fällt der Twin-Turbo absolut nicht auf.


Fifadoc schrieb:


> Gratz zu den news


Danke, ich hoffe, dass da in Zukunft noch mehr kommt.


Kone schrieb:


> also wie man sieht doch vergleichbare temps auch wenn es bei der 4870 vielleicht 0,1 volt mehr auf der gpu sein sollte


Leider zeigt GPU-Z bei deiner HD4850 auch keine Temp-Werte der SpaWas an, denn im Prinzip wären die am interessantesten gewesen ...


Kone schrieb:


> und meine message wozu 25 euro ausgeben wenn es der vorgänger genauso gut macht und nur 15 eur kostet


Wenn du dir zum S1 zwei 120er dazukaufst, bist du wieder beim Preis des Twin-Turbo ...


Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal gerne fragen, ob jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO gesammelt hat, da sie im Prinzip ja ein ähnliches Kühlprinzip hat wie der AC Twin-Turbo


Finger Weg! Die Graka ist der gleiche Schrott, wie das Modell von Gecube mit Zerotherm. Der Twin-Turbo erstreckt sich erstens über das gesamte PCB und nicht nur über die linke Hälfte und zweitens hat der auch in der Nähe der SpaWas einen aktiven Lüfter. Bei der Gecube und der Club3D heizt es dir nur so die SpaWas durch ...
_(> Lüfterdrehzahl müsste sich auch bei diesen beiden Modellen manuell regeln lassen.)_


Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> also ich hab mir jetzt extra für die spwa und vram kühler wärmeleitkleber + arctic silver 5 bestellt,damit werde die ja wohl halten und vielleicht sind die temps dann auch etwas besser,werde am montag dann mal bericht erstatten^^


Bin schon gespannt darauf, ob die SpaWas kühler bleiben, wenn die Kühlkörper ordentlich halten. Wenn bei dir was ordentliches dabei rauskommt, wandert die rote Platte vielleicht schon bald wieder runter von meiner HD4870 ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hallo miteinander.
Toller Beitrag und ich bin vesucht mir den Kühler noch vor meiner 4870 anzuschaffen.
Habe aber beider Suche nach dem Furmark-PRG einige Bericht gefunden. Es geht darum das der Catalyst 8.8 das Prog. am Namen erkennt und dann künstlich die GraKa oder den Benchmark (k.A.) ausbremst. In nem anderen Bericht habe ich gelesen das sie Quake War, E.T. nach Furmark.exe (laufend o. auch nicht, k.A.) umbenannt haben und dann die Fps von 141 auf 93 runter gegangen sind. Soll wohl aus vorsicht wg. Zerstörung der GraKas sein.
Für dies interessiert hier der 1. Link:
News: Catalyst 8.8 - FurMark künstlich verlangsamt | Treiber | News | Hardware | GameStar.de 
und hier der 2.Link:
The Geeks Of 3D » AMD/ATI Tweak Catalyst to be FurMark-Proof!
Für alle dies interessiert.


----------



## Kone (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

*@boss3D*

hast schon recht dass die spawa temps eine der interressanteren infos wäre... 
also ich habe das so gelöst das ich mit meiner Metallsäge den kühler für die spawas abgetrennt habe und diesen extra auf das pcb verschraubt habe...

was hundert prozentig kühler ist als mit referenzkühler, 
da die gpu und die rams die spawas nichtmehr aufheizen ...

aber wie gesagt kann meine ergebnisse der temps generell nicht auf deine ergebnisse übertragen 
1. keine hd4870
2. ich habe eine sehr gute gehäuse kühlung 
3. hat der accelero s1 wesentlich mehr kühlfläche als der twinturbo 
(aber mehr hilft oft mehr )
(bei mir musste ich außerdem die plaste verkleidung abnehmen das der kühler nicht an meine geräuschdammung stösst)


aber mit bissel erfindungsreichtum und foren suche hab ichs dann hinbekommen meine karte die locker unter last,diemit referenzk. auch gerne mal an 90grad rankam, um fast 30grad zu senken und das für umsonst...
und nen lüfter hat man eigentlich immer auf lager um das ganze temp mäßig noch weiter zu stabilisieren...

ansonsten war dein test sehr ansprechend und mein post sollte deinen nur ergänzen und ihn nicht schmälern 

also wie gesagt ein sehr guter test mit guter bebilderung ....

*@korn86*

ich denke du hast wieder irgendwelches gerede von silent fans gelesen die diesen kühler zu laut finden.. 
ich denke der wird ausser unter last(beim zocken wenn man eh kopfhörer auf hat oder anlage aufgedreht ist )
nicht besonders laut 

wenn doch zu laut, dann bau dir den lüfter ab und pack dir nen 120mm lüfter drauf der sollte die arbeit vielleicht sogar besser verrichten, und mit 100%tiger sicherheit sehr leise (weil großflächigere kühlung)
da mir der kühler generell etwas unterdimensioniert zu sein scheint für den großen kühlkörper...

*
@Thosch*
_Hallo miteinander.
Toller Beitrag und ich bin vesucht mir den Kühler noch vor meiner 4870 anzuschaffen.
Habe aber beider Suche nach dem Furmark-PRG einige Bericht gefunden. Es geht darum das der Catalyst 8.8 das Prog. am Namen erkennt und dann künstlich die GraKa oder den Benchmark (k.A.) ausbremst. In nem anderen Bericht habe ich gelesen das sie Quake War, E.T. nach Furmark.exe (laufend o. auch nicht, k.A.) umbenannt haben und dann die Fps von 141 auf 93 runter gegangen sind. Soll wohl aus vorsicht wg. Zerstörung der GraKas sein._


du hast recht so ist es ich hatte mit meinem 
8.7 ccc gerne mal über 120fps,
und mit dem neuen 8.8 ccc nurnoch 75 fps...

hatte mich schon gefragt warum aber danke für die info...

in spielen ist der neue treiber aber genauso schnell wenn nicht sogar schneller ...

hab grad ebend mal die exe des FurMark.exe in FurMarke.exe umbenannt und siehe da ich habe wieder 120 fps max 

ati scheint immernur die exe zu listen und wenn sie denn von der listung abweicht wird sie nich berücksichtigt

MfG


----------



## micky23 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Nicht schlecht 
Hab aber auch was neues


----------



## Kone (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



micky23 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> Hab aber auch was neues



sieht sehr geil aus
also das schwarz weiss mit blauer funzel 

was sind das für kühler auf deiner karte ?
ich sehe da noch nen extra kühler für die spawas !...

haste de da nen link?


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Wäre es nicht vielleicht möglich, dass bei der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO ein anderes Bios als bei der Powercolor zu Einsatz kommt, sodass die Probleme die bei der Powercolor auftreten bei der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO nicht auftreten?

Da hier aber eine vierpolige Spannungsversorgung für die GPU zum Einsatz kommt, müsste sich der Strom doch gleichmäßig auf alle Phasen verteilen, sodass es eigentlich theoretisch zu keiner Überhitzung kommen dürfte, oder?


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



micky23 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> Hab aber auch was neues



lol, sieht echt nice aus


----------



## micky23 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Kone schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil aus
> also das schwarz weiss mit blauer funzel
> 
> was sind das für kühler auf deiner karte ?
> ...


 
Danke. Ist ein Accelero Extreme 9800 GTX+ mit 120er XenCore Lüfter und auf die SpaWas hab ich Zerotherm ZH100 VGA Kühlerset draufgemacht.
Friese IT - Zerotherm ZH100 VGA Kühlerset Zerotherm ZH100 VGA Kühlerset 021014


----------



## Cionara (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Denk ma bei den 4850ern keine Spawa Temps, da Spawas nicht digital, oder ? =P


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht vielleicht möglich, dass bei der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO ein anderes Bios als bei der Powercolor zu Einsatz kommt, sodass die Probleme die bei der Powercolor auftreten bei der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO nicht auftreten?


Das BIOS regelt bestenfalls den Lüfter, hat aber mit dem SpaWa-Überhitzungsproblem wenig zu tun. Der Kühlkörper reicht nicht bis über die SpaWas und du solltest dir somit eine Alternative überlegen.
^^ Dass, der Kühlkörper nicht das ganze PCB bedeckt, kannst du dir aber auch zum Vorteil machen, indem du einen HR-09 auf die SpaWas montierst ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MadMax33309 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hi.
Ich will mir auch diesen Kühler holen aber weißt ihr wie es aussieht mit den SpaWas bei einer Geforce 8800 GT? Und klepen die RAMsteine wirklich so schlecht? Wenn ja welsche WLP empfehlt ihr?


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



MadMax33309 schrieb:


> Ich will mir auch diesen Kühler holen aber weißt ihr wie es aussieht mit den SpaWas bei einer Geforce 8800 GT?


Wenn du die Kühlung meinst, kannst du die selben Aluminium-Kühlkörper verwenden, wie du sie auf meinen Bildern siehst. Erwarte aber nicht, dass die SpaWas bei einer 8800 GT nicht auch sehr heiß werden.


MadMax33309 schrieb:


> Und klepen die RAMsteine wirklich so schlecht?


Wer hat denn je was über die VRAM-Kühlklörper gesagt? Die klebten _(zumindest bei mir)_ hervorragend. "Klebten" deswegen, da ich mittlerweile wieder die rote Platte der HD4870 draufhabe, da die SpaWa-Kühler nicht hielten und ich eine Alternative brauchte ...


MadMax33309 schrieb:


> Wenn ja welsche WLP empfehlt ihr?


Die ist bereits auf dem Twin-Turbo oben, wie man ebenfalls in meinem Test lesen kann. Du musst dir also keine extrige kaufen.

Kleiner Tipp:
Hole dir unbedingt die PCGH 09/2008! Dort ist mit Bildern beschrieben, wie man einen anderen Kühler auf die 8800 GT montiert.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Dass, der Kühlkörper nicht das ganze PCB bedeckt, kannst du dir aber auch zum Vorteil machen, indem du einen HR-09 auf die SpaWas montierst ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Meinst du wirklich, dass die Spannungswandler so heiß werden? Wenn das so wäre, dann dürften die die Karte nicht verkaufen, da es sonst massenhaft Reklamationen gibt, oder?
Mache mir da eher Sorgen um die aufgeklebten Speicherkühler, kann ja sein dass die abfallen, wenn der Vram zu warm wird.........
Also der GDDR4 auf meiner alten HD4870 wurde verdammt warm, konnte den Vram-Kühler im Betrieb nicht länger als eine Sekunde berühren.
Aber dadurch dass hier eine vierpolige Spannungsversorgung benutzt wird ( bei der HD4870 im Referenzdesign dreipolig ) sollten die Spannungswandler doch eigentlich nicht so warm werden wie bei der "normalen" HD4870, oder?

Edit: Wenn ich tatsächlich den Thermalright HR-09U Type 2 Mosfet Heatpipe Cooler kaufe und anbringe und die Karte irgendwann mal kaputt geht, kann ich das wieder so umbauen, dass die bei der Reklamation nicht bemerken?
Bzw. denkst du dass dass der Kühler auf der GPU ausreichen wird um die Karte auch leiser zu kühlern als der Referenzkühler? Ist ja das selbe Prinzip wie bei der 7900GTX, die meiner Meinung den besten Kühler hatte, den ich je auf einer Grafikkarte standartmäßig verbaut gesehen habe


----------



## MadMax33309 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kühlung meinst, kannst du die selben Aluminium-Kühlkörper verwenden, wie du sie auf meinen Bildern siehst. Erwarte aber nicht, dass die SpaWas bei einer 8800 GT nicht auch sehr heiß werden.
> 
> Wer hat denn je was über die VRAM-Kühlklörper gesagt? Die klebten _(zumindest bei mir)_ hervorragend. "Klebten" deswegen, da ich mittlerweile wieder die rote Platte der HD4870 draufhabe, da die SpaWa-Kühler nicht hielten und ich eine Alternative brauchte ...
> 
> ...


Danke für den kleiner Tipp aber ich habe dieses Heft schon deswegen will ich es ja machen^^
Ich habe halt nur mal gelesen das die RAMsteine oder ähliches immer wieder abgegangen sind aber wenn die ok sind brauche ich mir ja keine sorgen zu machen^^


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, dass die Spannungswandler so heiß werden? Wenn das so wäre, dann dürften die die Karte nicht verkaufen, da es sonst massenhaft Reklamationen gibt, oder?


1.) Die Graka wird ja _(von den meisten Boardpartnern)_ mit Referenzkühler verkauft und damit werden die SpaWas auch selten heißer, als 90°, was man noch als "ok" bezeichnen könnte.

2.) Ich weiß ja nicht, ob 130° für dich heiß sind _(Volllast + OC_), aber für mich sind sie das ...


Korn86 schrieb:


> Also der GDDR4 auf meiner alten HD4870


1.) Die HD4870 ist nicht alt.

2.) Es gab/gibt keine HD4870 mit GDDR4. Aber ic weiß schon, dass du 





Korn86 schrieb:


> vermutlich von einer HD3870 sprichst ...
> wurde verdammt warm, konnte den Vram-Kühler im Betrieb nicht länger als eine Sekunde berühren.


Davon abgesehen, dass man den VRAM im Betrieb auch nicht berührt, bleibt der mit den Kühlkörpern des Twin-Turbo verhältnismäßig kühl. Mit der roten Platte steigt die Temperatur etwas, aber ist immer noch ok. Die rote Platte kühlt dafür die SpaWas besser ...


Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich tatsächlich den Thermalright HR-09U Type 2 Mosfet Heatpipe Cooler kaufe und anbringe und die Karte irgendwann mal kaputt geht, kann ich das wieder so umbauen, dass die bei der Reklamation nicht bemerken?


*hust* Ja, kannst du *hust* *hust* ...
*Aber ich möchte ganz deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass das Betrug wäre!*
Und, da wir hier _(hoffentlich)_ alle ehrliche Menschen sind, überlegen wir uns vorher ganz genau, was wir tun, um erst garnicht auf so was angewiesen sein zu müssen.


Korn86 schrieb:


> Ist ja das selbe Prinzip wie bei der 7900GTX, die meiner Meinung den besten Kühler hatte, den ich je auf einer Grafikkarte standartmäßig verbaut gesehen habe


Ja, aber bei der 7900 GTX ging der Kühler auch noch über die ganze Graka. Das ist ja hier nicht der Fall, wie ich dir schon die ganze Zeit zu sagen versuche. Bei der Gecube/Club3D-Variante liegen die SpaWas fast völlig frei und werden praktisch nicht gekühlt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.)
> 1.) Die HD4870 ist nicht alt.



Shit, habe mich vertippt, meinte natürlich HD3870 



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.)
> 
> *hust* Ja, kannst du *hust* *hust* ...
> *Aber ich möchte ganz deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass das Betrug wäre!*
> Und, da wir hier _(hoffentlich)_ alle ehrliche Menschen sind, überlegen wir uns vorher ganz genau, was wir tun, um erst garnicht auf so was angewiesen sein zu müssen.



Das ist mir klar, nur wenn die Karte ca 1 Jahr mit gewechselten Spannungswandler läuft und dann ein Speichermodul aussteigt, dann ist es ja nicht meine Schuld, dass die Karte kaputt gegangen ist und rein moralisch gesehen, hätte ich ein Recht auf Garantie 
Wenn ich die Karte natürlich beim Umbau beschädigen würde, dann würde ich sie nicht einschicken 

Weiß jetzt leider echt nicht was ich machen soll, soll ich morgen die Annahme verweigern, oder soll ich die Karte ausprobieren? Kann es vielleicht sein, dass hier einige aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten machen?
Ich meine immerhin ist der Kühler für die Spannungswandler bei der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO aus  Kupfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei der Powercolor HD 4870 PCS sind die Spannungswandler aus Aluminium:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Shit, habe mich vertippt, meinte natürlich HD3870


War mir klar ...  

Die HD3870 blieb _(selbst mit GDDR4)_ noch deutlich kühler, als die HD4870. Für die SpaWas muss noch eine bessere Lösung gefunden werden. Die GPU und der VRAM hingegen, lassen sich mit Alternativkühlern sehr gut kühlen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## micky23 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ist der Twin Turbo eigentlich nicht baugleich mit dem Accelero S1 ?


----------



## buzty (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

ich glaube er ist sehr ähnlich aber ein ganzes stück schmaler,er reicht glaub ich nicht so wiet über das pcb heraus, ist also deutlich kompakter


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



boss3D schrieb:


> War mir klar ...
> 
> Die HD3870 blieb _(selbst mit GDDR4)_ noch deutlich kühler, als die HD4870. Für die SpaWas muss noch eine bessere Lösung gefunden werden. Die GPU und der VRAM hingegen, lassen sich mit Alternativkühlern sehr gut kühlen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Naja vielleicht habe ich ja auch Glück und die Kühlung der Spannungswandler reicht aus 
Wie heiß dürfen die Spannungswandler werden, wie heiß werden sie ungefähr mit Referenzkühler und mit welchem Tool kann ich die Temps auslesen?

Würde dann morgen hier berichten ob die Kühlung ausreicht oder nicht, wenn Interesse besteht 

PS: Habe ehrlich gesgat auch keine Lust den Kühler umzubauen, habe das damals bei meiner 9800 Pro gleich nach der ersten Woche gemacht und dann lief die Karte fast zwei Jahre prima, bis dann bei einem Freund von mir, wo sie dann ihren Dienst verrichtet, kurz vor Garanrieende ein Speichermodul ausfiel, deshalb möchte ich ungerne bei einer neuen Karte wieder einen Kühler tauschen, bei alten Karten, die eh keine Garantie mehr haben wie meiner alten 6800 Ultra ist mir das egal 

PS: Habe es noch nicht gesagt, aber schöner Thread boss3D  

MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Wie heiß dürfen die Spannungswandler werden, wie heiß werden sie ungefähr mit Referenzkühler und mit welchem Tool kann ich die Temps auslesen?


1.) Besser nie heißer, als 90°
2.) 80° - 90° mit Referenzkühler
3.) GPU-Z


Korn86 schrieb:


> Würde dann morgen hier berichten ob die Kühlung ausreicht oder nicht, wenn Interesse besteht


Interessen besteht immer ...  


Korn86 schrieb:


> PS: Habe es noch nicht gesagt, aber schöner Thread boss3D


Danke.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## micky23 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

80-90°C sind aber wirklich heiß. Dachte mit dem Twin Turbo blieben die Temps ein gutes Stück drunter.


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



micky23 schrieb:


> 80-90°C sind aber wirklich heiß. Dachte mit dem Twin Turbo blieben die Temps ein gutes Stück drunter.


Der Twin-Turbo kühlt nur die GPU exzellent, die SpaWas schreien förmlich nach einer alternativen Lösung und diese wäre beispielsweise die rote Platte drauflassen.

Kühler, als 90°, bekommt man die SpaWas unter Graka-Volllast _(und OC)_ aber in keinem Fall ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Murdoc1312 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

@micky23
naja du musst bedenken,dass die graka doch schon eine menge saft braucht und viel mehr "arbeitet" als eine ältere graka,da bleibt es nicht aus,dass die spannungswandler so heiß werden. man muss ja net um sonst 2 6pin anschliessen^^


----------



## Korn86 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> @micky23
> naja du musst bedenken,dass die graka doch schon eine menge saft braucht und viel mehr "arbeitet" als eine ältere graka,da bleibt es nicht aus,dass die spannungswandler so heiß werden. man muss ja net um sonst 2 6pin anschliessen^^



Meine Hoffnung ist nach wie vor, dass die Spannungswandler dadurch dass sie sich nun zu viert anstelle nur zu dritt die Arbeit auf der Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO teilen und dadurch etwas kühler bleiben


----------



## micky23 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> @micky23
> naja du musst bedenken,dass die graka doch schon eine menge saft braucht und viel mehr "arbeitet" als eine ältere graka,da bleibt es nicht aus,dass die spannungswandler so heiß werden. man muss ja net um sonst 2 6pin anschliessen^^


 
Weiß ich. Habe schließlich extra mein Accelero S1 gewechselt, da die Temps doch höher ausgefallen sind wie auf der 4850. Da hat der S1 voll gelangt. 
Obwohl ich dort keine richtigen Aussagen treffen kann, da ich sie nur zwei Tage in Betrieb hatte.
4850 mit S1, 9800 GTX+ mit S1 & 9800 GTX+ mit Accelero Extreme


----------



## Murdoc1312 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

also ich muss sagen,ich find 90°C eigentlich noch vollkommen ok,meine alte X1950XT hatte auch solche hohen temps,von daher finde ich es voll normal^^


----------



## micky23 (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Murdoc1312 schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen,ich find 90°C eigentlich noch vollkommen ok,meine alte X1950XT hatte auch solche hohen temps,von daher finde ich es voll normal^^


 
Ich finde 90°C schon etwas viel 

p.s.

@boss3D

Ein wirklich schöner und gelungener Thread


----------



## Cionara (28. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Twinturbo wird gekauft


----------



## boss3D (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Cionara schrieb:


> Twinturbo wird gekauft


Wenn die SpaWa- und/oder Speicherkühlkörper nicht halten sollten > rote Platte wieder drauf ...

Ob man die Platte jetzt braucht, oder nicht, dafür gibt es keine allgemeingültige Aussage. Das muss jeder HD4870-Besitzer für sich selbst rausfinden.


micky23 schrieb:


> @boss3D
> 
> Ein wirklich schöner und gelungener Thread


Danke.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## unterseebotski (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Weiß jemand wie ein Zalman VF900 CU die HD4870 kühlt?
Für die SpaWas müsste man natürlich noch extra Kühlerchen kaufen.

Ich hatte den mal auf einer HD3870, die ich aber mitsamt dem VF900 CU verkauft habe...

Fand das Teil eigentlich sehr geil, Optik interessiert mich nicht, hab eh kein Fenster im Gehäuse. Nur leise muss es sein...


----------



## Murdoc1312 (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

hatte auf meiner ersten hd4870 auch den Zalman VF900 verbaut,leider vergessen die spawas zu kühlen,graka ist danach abgeraucht,aber ich denke mal für die hd4870 ist dieser nicht wirklich geeignet, weil wie du schon sagtest, du einen extra spawa-kühler benötigst.

ps.:hoffe heute kommt mein wärmeleitkleber:p

mfg murdoc


----------



## unterseebotski (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

hmm, dann scheint die einzig sinnvolle Lösung mit dem AC Twin Turbo zu sein, obwohl auch da die SpaWas schon grenzwertig temperiert sind.

Ich habe mein Gehäuse sehr leise mit geringstmöglichem Luftstrom (2x 120er-Lüfter @ 800 rpm) gekühlt und habe deswegen Angst, dass die SpaWas bei mir nicht kalt genug bleiben.
Wenn sie in einem Benchtest schon fast durchbrennen und man den Test besser abbrechen muss, dann finde ich es schon bedenklich.
Da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem AC Extreme? Für ne 2900XT gibts den, der müsste ja auch passen, hat immerhin 3 Lüfert. Oder ist der TwinTurbo von der Leistung her besser...?


----------



## y33H@ (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Der Xtreme passt nicht. Das beste ist und bleibt (aktuell!) der S1.

cYa


----------



## Medina (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

kurz und knapp, aber stimmt, kann den S1 auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Kone (29. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

jop der accelero s1 birgt immernoch hammer preis und sehr gute leistung...

bei mir kühlte er schon meine
"alte":
(1 x 120mm lüfter auf 5volt)
club 3d hd 3850 oc edition (720 gpu und 900 ram) maximal 50 grad

(1 x 120mm lüfter auf 12volt)  
später voltmodded auf 900 gpu und 1100 ram maximal 67 grad (+0,25volt)

und jetzt:
(1 x 90mm akasa lüfter 12 volt auf sysfan anschluss auf dem mainb. )
kühlt er meine club 3d 4850 auf idle 39grad und maximal 60 grad 

übrigens arbeitet die lüftersteuerung der graka bei 60grad immernoch auf niedrigster drehzahl (450rpm = unhörbar selbst beim referenzkühler)

achso und alle die den umbau planen die karte bringt zum glück diesmal keine fehlermeldung wenn kein lüfter auf der graka angeschlossen ist...
(sag das weil dort ein 4 pin mini anschluss ist der bei der 4xxx der serie das erste mal benutzt wird , und man sich so bastelarbeit erspart)

grez annen 
"Fred"


----------



## bauerhorst (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hi, 
möchte mich hier auch mal kurz auslassen hab seit heute auch einen twin turbo auf meiner hd4870 hab aber die rote platte draufgelassen und muss sagen ich bin von den temps mehr als überzeugt anbei ein kleines bild zur veranschaulichung
Gruß bauerhorst


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



bauerhorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> möchte mich hier auch mal kurz auslassen hab seit heute auch einen twin turbo auf meiner hd4870 hab aber die rote platte draufgelassen und muss sagen ich bin von den temps mehr als überzeugt anbei ein kleines bild zur veranschaulichung
> Gruß bauerhorst



Jo, mit der roten Platte bleiben die SpaWas kühler, aber der VRAM minimal heißer. OC mal und die SpaWas werden bei dir schnell an die 110° heiß werden, wenn die ohne OC schon ~ 90° erreichen ...

@ quantenslipstream
Du wolltest Bilder sehen, wie der Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black in meinem PC aussieht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Hardware verbaut ist, siehst du in meiner Signatur. Ach ja, falls es dich interessiert: Der Lüfter auf dem True Black ist ein Scythe Ultra Kaze 120er ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Montiere mal den Lüfter auf der anderen Seite des TrueBlack, sollte effektiver sein.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Montiere mal den Lüfter auf der anderen Seite des TrueBlack, sollte effektiver sein.


Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, da der Scythe Ultra Kaze die Luft hinten aus dem Gehäuse bläst und nicht wirklich durch den Thermalright. Allerdings sind die CPU-Temps auch so hervorragend _(40° unter Windows und 63° nach 1 h Prime95)_. Vielmehr als 2° - 3° würde es vermutlich nicht bringen, den Lüfter auf der anderen Seite zu montieren und dafür lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht, auch, wenn er nur sehr gering ist ...  

Aber mal schauen, vielleicht mache ich es morgen mal testweise. Was hälst du eigentlich davon, auf beiden Seiten des True Black eine Scythe Ultra Kaze zu montieren?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Murdoc1312 (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

so ich hab heute meinen wärmeleitkleber bekommen und hab auch gleich mal die RAM- und Spawa kühler damit montiert.hab den kleber aber noch mit arctic silver 5 gemischt.
hab mal mit ati tool einen test gemacht und die temps dabei ausgelesen,als anhang ist ein bild.bin mit den temps eigentlich recht zufrieden.werden die tage mal gucken wie sich die temps beim zocken verhalten.

mfg Murdoc


----------



## y33H@ (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



> Was hälst du eigentlich davon, auf beiden Seiten des True Black eine Scythe Ultra Kaze zu montieren?


Nichts, da lauter und kaum °-Gewinn.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (30. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Nichts, da lauter und kaum °-Gewinn.


1 Ultra Kaze ist jedenfalls sehr leise, aber ich hatte auch garnicht wirklich vor, mir einen zweiten zu holen. Morgen werde ich mal testen, ob und wie viel es bringt, wenn ich ihn auf die andere Seite montiere ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## v3rtex (31. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ist eigentlich bei einem S1 Rev. 2 zwischen Kühler und den Bauteilen mehr Platz als zwischen Accelero Twin Turbo und den Bauteilen?

Also bezogen auf eine 4870 im Referenzdesign.


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bei einem S1 Rev. 2 zwischen Kühler und den Bauteilen mehr Platz als zwischen Accelero Twin Turbo und den Bauteilen?
> 
> Also bezogen auf eine 4870 im Referenzdesign.


Was meinst du mit "Bauteilen"? Sprichst du vom Abstand des PCB zum Kühlkörper?

^^ Wenn du das meinst, würde ich sagen, dass der Abstand bei beiden Kühlern in etwa gleich groß ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## v3rtex (31. August 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ja, PCB kann man auch sagen^^


----------



## Blooobster (3. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

...mal ne ganz andere Frage, ich nehme an der Twin-Turbo is von der Höhe her - ebenso wie der Originalkühler - ne Zweislot-Konstruktion oder ? 
Frage nur weil ich in Betracht ziehe zwei davon in nen 4870er CF-Verbund zu schrauben !?! Oder is er doch höher und würde somit an die zweite/untere GraKa stoßen !?!


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Blooobster schrieb:


> ...mal ne ganz andere Frage, ich nehme an der Twin-Turbo is von der Höhe her - ebenso wie der Originalkühler - ne Zweislot-Konstruktion oder ?


Der Twin-Turbo ist eine 2.5 Slot Lösung, wenn man das so sagen kann. Er geht leicht _(ein paar mm)_ über den zweiten Slot hinaus.


Blooobster schrieb:


> Frage nur weil ich in Betracht ziehe zwei davon in nen 4870er CF-Verbund zu schrauben !?! Oder is er doch höher und würde somit an die zweite/untere GraKa stoßen !?!


Doch, Crossfire ist gerade noch möglich, allerdings absoluter Schmarren, wenn auf jeder HD4870 ein Twin-Turbo sitzt. Zwischen dem Twin-Turbo der oberen HD4870 und dem PCB der unteren wären nämlich nur ganze 4 mm Platz und wo soll da die Abluft sinnvoll abgeführt werden?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (3. September 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich bin sowieso der meinung, dass Crossfire unnötig ist. Aber wenn du es umbedingt machen willst und auchnoch leise solltest du evtl. über eine Wasserkühlung nachdenken. Du kannst keine 2 Großen (und damit leisen) Kühler einbauen, deshalb wirst du immer einen Kompromiss zwischen Kühlleistung udn Lautstärke machen müssen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## MadMax33309 (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mir auch den AC Twin-Turbo geholt und bin fast zufrieden mit ihm(warum fast erkläre ich später)
Die Kühlleistung hat sich sehr stark verbessert gegenüber dem normalen Kühler meiner 8800 GT
Hier ein bild mit dem alten Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit dem neuen Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab FurMark 5 Min laufen lassen und dann die bilder gemacht. 
Ich hab nichts an der Lüftersteuerung eingestellt und alles auf normal eingestellt.

Aber Leider habe ich ein problem. Zwei RAMkühler sind beim einbau der Karte abgegangen und bleiben nicht mehr richtig kleben. Hab jetzt normale WLP drauf gemacht(hoffe das hält) und hab noch eine frage wegen den SpaWa. Die Kühlkörper sind so gebaut das die SpaWA eigenlich in einer Reihe sein müssen aber auf meiner Karte sind sie dreieckförmig. Das bedeutet ein paar SpaWa sind nur mit der hälfte bedeckt vom Kühler. Was soll ich nun machen? Reicht das? oder soll ich mir noche Kühlkörper Kaufen? und wenn ja welsche?


----------



## Burkyj (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hallo,

evlt. kann mir ja jemand helfen. Hab mir jetzt auch den Twin-Turbo gekauft und ihn auf meine MSI 4870 drauf gebaut. Beim einschalten sehe ich die Bios meldungen aber kurz bevor er Windows startet verliert der Monitor das Signal. Hab jetzt wieder den Orginalkühler drauf gemacht und schon funktioniert das ganze wieder. Also wenn jemand nen Tipp hat nur her damit 

Thx

BurkyJ


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Als erstes mal Super Post, echt nice. Als zweites, mal im Ernst, wie dat Ding aussieht ist doch echt egal, hauptsache rennt. Wie mein Motor unter der Plastikabdeckung aussieht interessiert mich beim Auto auch nicht, wenn er die Leistung bringt.

Zum Accelero muss ich sagen, ich halte ihn für die beste Kühllösung, bewege die Karte am OC Limit 840/1180 und die Spawas werden knapp 100°C warm unter dauerbelastung. Auch so geht die Karte unter Vollast nur knapp auf Tuchfühlung mit 50°C für die GPU. Ich habe mich für 2x120mm Lüfter entschieden, sind schön leise und machen ne Super Arbeit. Und durch die Größe werden auch die Spawas aktiv gekühlt. 

Ja es füllt extrem viel vom Gehäuse aus, und ja, schön ist es nicht, aber sie rennt wie Sau ohne zu schwitzen


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

@boss3D

Super Bilder haben mir sehr gefallen und schöner TEST dazu!


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Danke euch beiden. 

Wie ich schon sagte, die GPU wird vom TT perfekt gekühlt. In der Hinsicht kenne ich keinen besseren Luftkühler für die HD4870. Das Problem sind eben die SpaWas, für die es keinen ordentlichen Kühlkörper gibt. Eine Lösung ist eben, die rote Platte draufzulassen. Wie ich selbst schon festgestellt habe liegt die Notabschaltung der HD4870 bei den SpaWas weit über 100°, aber dennoch wäre mir diese SpaWa-Temp auf Dauer zu heiß ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Und wie ich schon sagte, aktuell beste Möglichkeit ist es die Spawas mit einem Lüftre voll mitzukühlen. Denke ich


----------



## y33H@ (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



> In der Hinsicht kenne ich keinen besseren Luft*kühler* für die HD4870.


Accelero S1 und Scythe Musashi sind absolut gesehen, d.h. mit gleichem Lüfter ausgestattet, die besseren *Kühler* 

cYa


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Accelero S1 und Scythe Musashi sind absolut gesehen, d.h. mit gleichem Lüfter ausgestattet, die besseren *Kühler*


Schon möglich, aber die kenne ich nicht. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf meine Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Luftkühler, die ich schon in den Händen hatte ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



			
				Burkyj;246083[.. schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt auch den Twin-Turbo gekauft und ihn auf meine MSI 4870 drauf gebaut. Beim einschalten sehe ich die Bios meldungen aber kurz bevor er Windows startet verliert der Monitor das Signal. [..]



kann es sein das irgendetwas nicht richtig feste dran ist? gucke mal nach und überprüfe beim Aufbau den Sitz aller klebe Pads...oder kauf dir Zalman 2K-Kühl-Kleber dann hält es für immer


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

@ boss3D: Schöner Test, finde ich gut 

Aber allein der Fakt, dass die Spawas so heiß werden, würde mich absolut davon abhalten diesen Kühler zu kaufen. Ich vermute mal, dass es bei den anderen Kühlern genauso ist, die die Spawas mit so kleinen Extrakühlern kühlen. 

Das würd ich meiner 4870 niemals antun, die Spawas so hochprügeln zu lassen 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## boss3D (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> @ boss3D: Schöner Test, finde ich gut


Danke.


Bond2602 schrieb:


> Aber allein der Fakt, dass die Spawas so heiß werden, würde mich absolut davon abhalten diesen Kühler zu kaufen. Ich vermute mal, dass es bei den anderen Kühlern genauso ist, die die Spawas mit so kleinen Extrakühlern kühlen.


Bevor ich mir den Kühler gekauft habe, wusste ich nicht, dass die SpaWas damit so heiß werden. Allerdings ist das ein Problem, das bei nahezu allen Alternativkühlern auftritt. Wirklich gut gekühlt wird immer nur die GPU ... 


Bond2602 schrieb:


> Das würd ich meiner 4870 niemals antun, die Spawas so hochprügeln zu lassen


Ich auch nicht. Darum habe ich mir auch gleich danach eine WaKü für das ganze System gekauft.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fekl (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Da in dem Thread noch was los ist, misbrauche ich den eben mal (sry  ).
Hab schon ne Weile den S1 mit 2 120ern drauf und der roten Platte drunter. War immer alles super.

So, dann hab ich vorhin nochma Vantage und 06er gebencht und auf einmal hatte ich im 06er nen Blackscreen. Einfach Monitor aus und fertig. Die 2. Led auf der Graka - vom Mobo aus gesehn - hat geleuchtet. Die sagt glaube das die SpaWas zu warm sind?! Dann habe ich Furmark laufen lassen, hier das Ergebnis:

Bild

Wärmer können die Spawas nicht werden, da ich sogar die Exe vom Furmark in 3Dmark06 umbenannt habe um die Treiberbremse zu entfernen. Bei Crysis Warhead wurden die Spawas nur 90° warm..
Was kann das jetzt sein? Wenn FurMark rennt und die Temps im grünen Bereich sind, liegts doch nicht an der Karte?! 
Und es lief ja vorher auch alles sauber....


----------



## boss3D (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

^^ ~110° bei den SpaWas sind aber alles andere, als im grünen Bereich! 

Sobald die heißer als 90° sind, würde ich FurMark abbrechen. Seltsam ist nur der Blackscreen in den Benches. Könnte wirklich von zu hohen Temps kommen.

Laufen die beiden 120er mit voller Drehzahl? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Die Werte von _Fekl_ sind nicht mehr aktuell 

cYa


----------



## Shibi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Mir kommt die Taktung des Speichers so langsam vor. 1100MHz, da hat meine 3870 ja schon mehr. Oder hab ich jetzt irgendwas verplant?


----------



## y33H@ (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Nun, das ist GDDR5. Wenn du den Vergleichswert zu GDDR3 willst, musst du verdoppeln, also 2,2 GHz. 

cYa


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ok, jetzt machts Sinn.


----------



## sportline105 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dann vermute ich auch, dass, wie du schon sagtest, die HD4850 über keine Sensoren dafür verfügt. Frag einfach jemanden im Forum, der eine HD4850 hat, ob bei ihm Temperaturwerte für die SpaWas angezeigt werden ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


würde ich garnicht mal behaupten. in der revision history steht bei version 0.3.0: Fixed voltage readings on HD 4870 and HD 4870 X2

also würde ich mal denken, dass es bei der HD4850 nur noch nicht ins programm integriert wurde


----------



## sportline105 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

hab ihn seit samstag auch auf meiner HD4850 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach genial die temperaturen!


----------



## boss3D (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

^^ Jo, bei einer HD4850 muss man ja nur den Kupferblock auf den SpaWas lassen und damit bleiben die kühler, als mit der roten Platte auf der HD4870.

Kannst ja dann mal berichten, ob die Graka sich durch die bessere Kühlung mehr OCn lässt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## sportline105 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

läuft zur zeit auf 690MHz  im idle hat sie ca 35°C. bei 625mhz hatte sie nach 10 oder 15 min furmark mit dem extreme burning test ca 50-55°C. das hatte sie noch nicht mal mit standardkühler im idle  selbst noch nicht mal, mit erhöhter lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*



> nur den Kupferblock


Das ist Alu ... nur bissi angemalt. So wie nahezu der restliche Kühler auch.

cYa


----------



## F4K3R (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Hi.

Ich suche eigentlich was ganz bestimmtes. Denn der TT ist ja nen guter Kühler. Jedoch das Problem mit dem SpaWa ist damit nicht behoben. Wie sieht das ganze mit der Roten Platte aus? Kann man ohne Probleme die Rote Grundplatte montiert lassen und den TT darüber montieren? Wie sehen die SpaWa Temperaturen aus? Mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig dass die auf gleichem Niveau bleiben wie mit dem originalen Kühler. Alles andere ist uninterssant. Der TT ist für mich nur Interessant wegen der Geräuschentwicklung.
Denn kaputt gehen tun die Karten in Standard Temperaturen ja wohl nicht. Meine HD 4850 verrichtet schon seit Release mit originalem Kühler super Dienste. Sie wird sehr warm aber es ist mir auch egal.

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
TT auf HD4870 mit roter Grundplatte verglichen mit Stock Kühler?
Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## Snipe2k (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Ich bin etwas irretiert: Hab für meine 4870 auch den Arctic Twin Turbo gekauft und montiert...dabei waren die GPU Temps ganz ok, so um 45C°, dafür war der Speicher im Idle bei etwa 82C° und SpaWas bei 70C°
Bei Crysis erreichte der Speicher und SpaWas quasi das Limit..der Rechner ist irgendwann abgeschmiert bzw. die Graka hat sich abgeschaltet..der Lüfter lief natürlich auf 100%

Ich verstehe nicht warum das bei euch so kühl ist und bei mir so heiß?!

Hab nun übrigends die rote Platte wieder drauf gemacht + TT..
im Idle wird der Speicher etwa 85C° heiß, beim zocken bis 125C° 
SpaWas im Idle etwa 70C°, beim zocken 100C°


----------



## -NTB- (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Das PBC meiner toxic edition ist auch blaun!! Ich dachte alle PBCs von sapphire sind blau
Wasdie qualität leistung betrifft ist die farbe aber  unrelevant, richtig!?


----------



## F4K3R (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: AC Twin-Turbo auf HD4870: Montage, Kühlleistung und meine Eindrücke*

Na es kann sein dass bestimmte Version von eine Sapphire nicht dem Standard Layout entsprechen. Das kann dann ein Vor- oder Nachteil sein. Es könnte sein dass die SpaWa an einer anderen Stelle sind als in Standardlayout.
Aber ansonsten würde ich sagen spielt das eigentlich keine große Rolle ob die nun Blau oder Rot ist.
Ich hätte ja gerne eine Schwarze. Aber die habe ich bisher noch nicht wirklich gefunden.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------

